# After Badminton BG



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2017)

i am enjoying the Badminton I am now playing, but still struggling to avoid a big spike after playing.  Following advice on here I tried a small snack at the end of the hour (5g CHO).

I reduced my basal insulin to 30%, sipped very diluted juice between games and kept at a nice steady BG between 5 and 6 all through.

After I finished I ate about 5g slow release CHO with no bolus (is that where I went wrong?). I had a 5 min lift home and checked on Libre and was now 16, tested in order to do a correction via pump and was 18!

Not sure what to do to prevent this? Any ideas.
Do I need a bigger snack at end of game with insulin?


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi SB, I wonder if it's to do with the timing of the TBR? I'm new to a pump myself and still experimenting, but you don't say when the TBR started and finished. If you needed to snack during the exercise then probably there was still a higher basal rate floating around from earlier. Then after the exercise, the effect of the TBR hit hence the rise. Remember NovoRapid (are you using this?) has a 2 hour profile at least, so maybe you need to start the TBR sooner and set it to finish before your badminton session does? As I say, I'm still getting the hang of it myself, although I did manage to stay nice and steady (at 9.6!) on a 60% basal today while doing a 10 mile walk. Think I messed up my lunchtime carb counting, so ended up at 13, but I was pleased with the morning BG steadiness, at least. Now I just need the courage to correct a morning high then set a TBR for an active day! 

Well done for giving it a go, am sure you'll get there!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks Pigeon.
I am on FIASP which has a quicker start time, but I think you may be right that I need to turn it off earlier.  I will play around with the timing of it.  I set the TBR one hour before I start but perhaps I need to turn it off when I start playing rather than at the end.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree it's probably a timing issue with the TBR.  Although 30% basal seems quite low along with the juice between games.  From my experience of playing badminton, some time ago now , although the overall playing time is not long (you mentioned an hour but actual game time will be less) it is fairly fast paced.  This meant it was a more anaerobic type exercise and lead to glucose dumps from the liver.  With the playing time not really long enough to burn it off along with the reduced basal then will lead to raised bg post exercise.  Have a play with the timings and the rates.  Obviously I'd much prefer I didn't have to faff around with this and think about it but when doing exercise (during and after) I always prefer to eat something to stop lows than having to correct highs and waiting ages for it to come down.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 29, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I agree it's probably a timing issue with the TBR.  Although 30% basal seems quite low along with the juice between games.  From my experience of playing badminton, some time ago now , although the overall playing time is not long (you mentioned an hour but actual game time will be less) it is fairly fast paced.  This meant it was a more anaerobic type exercise and lead to glucose dumps from the liver.  With the playing time not really long enough to burn it off along with the reduced basal then will lead to raised bg post exercise.  Have a play with the timings and the rates.  Obviously I'd much prefer I didn't have to faff around with this and think about it but when doing exercise (during and after) I always prefer to eat something to stop lows than having to correct highs and waiting ages for it to come down.


Thanks Matt.  I had not thought about the difference between anaerobic and aerobic exercise.  I had taken the TBR down over the weeks and set it an hour before I play, but I think I shall try turning off before I start, so that there is some insulin there for the liver dump that will happen during the exercise.  I could also try a session of stretching when I get home to hit the spike, which will benefit me in a lot of other ways, ensuring that I am not groaning as I go u the stairs later in the day!!


----------

